# Voluntary Redundancy



## Bopsy (26 Aug 2009)

Hi there 
I have been employed with my company for 11 years. We are currently based in the city centre. Last week we were told that we would be closing our town office and all moved to Sandyford. This will mean having to drive to work 40 miles a day, use the toll and pay for parking, this comes in at around €400 a month. I cannot afford this and have looked for voluntary redundancy based on the reasons outlined above, mainly cost and life work balance. The company have declined, should I proceed and apeal to the Employees Tribunal board?? Do I need a solicitor? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ontour (27 Aug 2009)

There are a couple of other threads on this including >>>>

There are a couple of things to consider.  What does your contract say about the place of work?  With the parking, do you have free parking in the city but they are removing this facility from you when moved to Sandyford? Is this part of your terms and conditions that they are changing?

As noted in one of the linked posts, and also something a solicitor informed me of a few years ago when I was in a similar situation,  the Employment Appeals Tribunal seem to have taken 20 miles as the distance where the line is drawn regarding expecting people to move. Sandyford is only 10km from Grafton Street and well linked by public transport.  This precedence may have changed in recent cases.

I have seen people in similar circumstances negotiating more flexible working hours as part of the move which may mitigate some of your concerns.


----------



## DeclanP (27 Aug 2009)

Bopsy said:


> Hi there
> I have been employed with my company for 11 years. We are currently based in the city centre. Last week we were told that we would be closing our town office and all moved to Sandyford. This will mean having to drive to work 40 miles a day, use the toll and pay for parking, this comes in at around €400 a month. I cannot afford this and have looked for voluntary redundancy based on the reasons outlined above, mainly cost and life work balance. The company have declined, should I proceed and apeal to the Employees Tribunal board?? Do I need a solicitor? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


 
As a previous poster stated, a company can move within a relatively short distance without having to pay and disturbance. Are you with a union because they could advise you? Can you not take the bus and luas? Count yourself lucky to be in a job . . . although you would probably relish the voluntary redundancy!!


----------



## sparkeee (27 Aug 2009)

its called enviromental pushing,i think ryanair coined the phrase,make the enviroment uncomfortable enough for people and they will leave,saving the cost of redundancy payouts.


----------



## Mpsox (27 Aug 2009)

when we moved offices from Sandyford, a deal was done in which mileage was paid for 2 years at a reducing rate for any staff who had a longer commute. Given the current climate, why not try and negotiate a deal with your employers rather then quitting your job?


----------



## Bopsy (27 Aug 2009)

I have other reasons. A child in creche, would involve having to arrive in work late and leave early. There is also the possibility of a job coming up internationally that I may get. Regardless of this my standard of living will drop dramatically both financially and personally as a result of this move, which was forced upon me.


----------



## ontour (27 Aug 2009)

So the harsh reality is that based on your personal circumstances it would make sense to move jobs (which may or may not be easy) or to move house if you really like your job (which also may or may not be easy!).

Your thinking that if the company moves your place of work they have a responsibility to ensure that the job is at least as convenient to you or to compensate you really depends on your contract and/ or the goodwill of the employer for the type of move proposed.  I think you have a fair idea about the goodwill part based on the rejection of your request !  Did they even come back with an offer of parking or anything to reduce the inconvenience?


----------



## Bopsy (27 Aug 2009)

I haven't heard a thing from my manager or HR since Monday when I made them aware of my decision, either email or phone.
My line manager casually dropped the refusal of VR into a conversation.
If I don't hear anything by tomorrow I will start the tribulal process.
Thanks for at least listening.


----------



## Mpsox (27 Aug 2009)

I would question how far you would get with a Tribunal without firstly exhuasting your companies internal grievance procedures. Even if it is purely going through the motions, you may need to do so

Secondly I suggest you put in writing to your employers a request that they pay for parking and mileage/tolls and if they refuse, ask them to put that refusal in writing


----------



## DianeC401 (27 Aug 2009)

A family member was in a similar position to yourself a couple of years ago, living on the Northside and working in town, when his company announced they were moving.  He thought it was going to be a nightmare and totally unworkable to have to travel to Sandyford every day. In the end, it worked out fine - the public transport links were great and only added about 20 mins to his door to door journey. So you never know - it might turn out a little better than you thought.


----------



## Guest116 (27 Aug 2009)

DianeC401 said:


> A family member was in a similar position to yourself a couple of years ago, living on the Northside and working in town, when his company announced they were moving. He thought it was going to be a nightmare and totally unworkable to have to travel to Sandyford every day. In the end, it worked out fine - the public transport links were great and only added about 20 mins to his door to door journey. So you never know - it might turn out a little better than you thought.


 
That's an extra 3.5 hours a week in travelling, not too good really.


----------



## Complainer (27 Aug 2009)

Mpsox said:


> when we moved offices from Sandyford, a deal was done in which mileage was paid for 2 years at a reducing rate for any staff who had a longer commute. Given the current climate, why not try and negotiate a deal with your employers rather then quitting your job?


Just curious - Was this mileage taxable?


----------



## Bronte (28 Aug 2009)

I think you'd be mad to give up your job, can you relocate closer to the job?  I cannot see based on what you've posted how a tribunal would rule in your favour.  Companies are allowed to relocate, they do it all the time.   I have a sibling in Dublin who has been moved 3 times in 6 years and didn't get anything extra for it.


----------



## Mpsox (28 Aug 2009)

Complainer said:


> Just curious - Was this mileage taxable?


 
Yes, it's part of an overall package which included other things such as allowances for loss of canteen etc.


----------



## Bopsy (28 Aug 2009)

Just a line I read from the citizens advice bureau...

*"Redundancy can occur where one of the following things happen:...*

*"Your employer ceases to carry on business or ceases to carry on business in the place where you have been employed. (For example, if the firm moves location, this can be a substantial change in your working conditions and may therefore be a reason for redundancy."*
*"Redundancy can occur where one of the following things happen:...*


----------

